# cvt snork 1 1/2?



## dookie (Mar 24, 2011)

Well ive said before but snorkels are illegal in maine so I wanted to do the stealth snork. On the gade the cvt in and air box are already high. But the cvt exhaust need to be run up to the pod. So i found some 1 1/2 flex hose that fit nice in the end of the factory out let. I siliconed it in so if I need warranty work I can pull it off and they'll never know. Do you guys think i'll be ok with 1 1/2?


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Just a suggestion...I would consider wrapping that hose up with some of the metal heat shield tape. Just in the spots where its close to the engine and what not.


----------



## dookie (Mar 24, 2011)

Ya i'm going to do that tonight. Not quite finished with fitting it in there


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks good so far. 2" would obviously be better but, I think you will be ok with 1.5" In this case. I think a lot of gade and outty's have to use it in places, since everything is just so tight.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Most the generic store-bought snorkel kits use 1.5" for the CVT, haven't been any noticeable negatives reported from it. 

I ran all mine in 2", but I'm a firm believer in over-kill.


----------



## dookie (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks guys. MIMB for the win :bigok:


----------



## Mudslinger800x (Oct 11, 2012)

Yea I'm running same exact 1 1/2 flex hose on my gade, and never had a problem with it and I run the hell out of mine


----------

